

Mobile Web Design Help - jhacks

Can anyone help me find a good resource for information on mobile web design? More specifically, I'm interested in "responsive" web design where a single website (and related code) can be used both by a desktop and mobile browser.<p>Is there a way to code your HTML/CSS to recognize the device your user is using and display the appropriate webpage?<p>There just seems to be so many features/changes to the design of some pages when viewed on a mobile browser and my knowledge of CSS/HTML doesn't encompass this.<p>Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
======
chrisabruce
This might not be exactly what you are looking for, but could be very helpful
to look at some of the responsive web frameworks like Foundation
(<http://foundation.zurb.com/>).

~~~
jhacks
Not exactly what I'm looking for, but thank you for the link.

------
SuperChihuahua
There's are really good book on that: Responsive web design

<http://www.abookapart.com/products/responsive-web-design>

~~~
jhacks
Thank you for that! I will be getting that book and reading through it. The
description seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. If anyone has any other
suggestions or materials... feel free to share them. Thanks!

